# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  I found these eggs in my pool

## Naturelover81

I forgot to dump out my son's kiddy pool on Friday and over the weekend, we heard all kinds of croaking outside in our yard.  Yesterady I discovered these eggs.  Yesterday they were all round and half black, half white.  Today, some of them have started to become shaped like a tadpole.  I was thinking that they were toads, until I read that toad eggs look like long strings.  These were more like clumps.  We don't live on a lake, so I didn't think they were frogs.  There's a pond in the lot next to ours, probably less than 1/5 mile away.  I see toads in the yard all the time. Could they be frogs even though we don't live on water?  Maybe tree frogs?  I'm really curious what they'll grow up to be.

----------


## Zach

Look like gray treefrogs to me.

----------


## Rat The Unloved

Seconding that. Those tend to be pretty hardy little guys.

They can be a great way to show a kid how weird, cool, and close by nature always is.

----------


## Moonfall

Probably be worthwhile to put some sort of platform in there, like bricks or rocks, once they start to get legs.. then a ramp or something so they can get out.

Kiddy pools are so slippery, I can only imagine how many could drown in there.

Your son will really enjoy watching them grow!

----------

